# Home haunt pics



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Here are some pics from our 2005 home haunt.

http://www.piczo.com/TechnicalTerror?g=13720168&cr=1

This year was a lot of fun. We live in a non trick or treating neighborhood, or we used to. Haha. This year we had well over 100 tot's not to mention the people who came just for the haunt.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

YOur haunt looked great!

I love the ratty robe the creature holding your sign wears.
Did you make it? how?

Also, anything that deters the anti trick or treating law, gets aces in my book!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That looks like a blast! I'd like to eventually work up to doing a walkthrough like that. And awesome job on reviving trick or treating!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys. The robe the sign holder is wearing is made of Monster Mudd. I have a how to onmy site that gives more details of the process. Go to the site and and check out the reaper how to and you'll get an idea of how the sign holder was made. This was myfirst attempt at a walk through. I am already in the planning stages for next year's walk through theme. I am wanting very much to go towards a pirate theme so if anyone has anything pirate related I might be interested in buying.
Thanks again.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Great job TT. Very well thought out and carried through. What a Godsend having a roof over the haunt. It must take a lot of the pressure off as far as being able to build over time and not worry about the weather. What the hell is a non TOTing neighborhood anyway? LOL


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah the roof is nice. We live about 5 miles outside of town. There is no street lights where we are, and the lots are big. Kids would rather go to the houses that are 10 feet apart than to walk 100 yards to get to the next house. Parents like to go to well lit neighborhoods so trick or treaters were not found in our neighborhood. Thats what I meant by non t.o.t neighborhood. We started doing these displays and they have continued to grow every year. This year we had the best turnout so far, and we hope to grow even bigger next year.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

After looking at your reaper How-to, I saw that you are selling some of your props..Why?


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont want to use the same props more than a couple of years in a row. I actually like to build and design props and sets. I believe that it helps your audience to not get bored with what you are doing if you show them something new. My audience has seen these props, yours have not. So if you were to buy these props; they would be new to your haunt, and I will enjoy building new props and sets for next years show. These props are still in great shape, but they need to entertain a new group of people somewhere else.
That's why I am selling them.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ahhh..I see.

That's makes sense! I like to make my own as well. I might sell mine in a couple years too for that reason, but I haven't thought about it, since this year was my first real yard haunt. I would hate to part with my props though, they are like family..(ughh, sentimental nonsense!) Anyway, have you had any offers?


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

I have had a few people interested that will have to get a chance to come look at them. We had great reviews from all of our visitors this year. We were told that are haunt was better than some of the ones that charge admission. I was very encouraged by that. We have a big amusement park that puts on a show here too, so the fact that our haunt was so well reviewed was really neat. I try very hard to build nice props and have trashed some right in the middle of production that wasn't up to par. I want to go in a totally different direction next year, so I will be letting a few older props go. I promised myself a month or two off but I have been designing a new walk through anyway. Production will start around January.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

You did a fantastic job on your walk through TT. Glad you had a good turn-out of folks to share it with. All your props look great but that ghoul holding the sign is just too creepy...what a face! Btw, your site is lookin' good too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks BW. I am in the process of building new walls for this years haunt. This year the walls will all be made out of OSB. The walls will go up in 4x8 foot sections. Neighbors love the haunt but think I'm crazy for working on something that will only run for a night or 2. Just wait until I break out the shop vac and vacuum the wood shavings off the front yard. They will surely think I'm crazy when they see me vacumming the yard!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow!!! - great pics TT!!! I love your new greeter. You have some great props and a lot of good friends/family to help you out. I agree with you that once the word gets out about your haunt, they will come. Also, nobody really gets that what we do is because we love it so much only a Halloween conisuer would appreciate such talent and know what time goes into it.

I hope one of these days that I will be able to expand my haunt to include bigger props. I am interested in building a fence this year to go around the front of my walkway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this.
Nice work TT, looks like you had a blast!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

We did have a great time. The neighbors were all cool with everything. Even had the police show up twice because of reports of "screaming" coming from the neighbors on the street behind us. They officers were cool about it. One officer even called some other officers to ride by and check out the FCG we had in the roof of the haunt. Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

TT,

Your haunt looks great! I do have one suggestion for your cemetary. A friend of mine used this method and it worked great for him. He used a motion sensor to trigger his FCG along with a blacklight and a CD player that looped a ghostly sound. The TOTs would walk by the cemetary and the ghost would come to life!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

I left mine on all night. It was the FCG that kept the cars riding by and causing people to stop and check out our haunt.


----------

